# Deployment clasp that tucks tail?



## mtb278 (Dec 27, 2019)

I have a leather strap that is 16mm lug width that tapers to 14mm at the buckle and right now it just has a standard tang buckle but I'm wondering if anyone can find me a deployment clasp for it that tucks the tail end on the inside so its not visible on the outside? I searched online and can't get a solid answer what type of clasp its called (Single fold?). I've seen some single fold clasps online but I can't tell for sure if they tuck in or not since they don't show it with a band on. Also, I've heard some clasps need special bands but I've seen some that have regular bands and mine is just a regular standard shaped strap. Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Most single fold clasps will do what you're asking. Double, or "butterfly" clasps usually keep the tail on the outside.

p.s. If you get a single fold, you'll need to remove any strap "keepers" from your "regular" straps. Also, straps for single fold clasps generally have mostly equal lengths on both straps.

p.p.s You should probably be looking for an Omega, or Tag Heuer style single fold to be certain.


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

StrapsCo.com carries the Omega style deployment in 14mm w/various finishes


----------



## cleger (Sep 11, 2009)

mtb278 said:


> ...I'm wondering if anyone can find me a deployment clasp for it that tucks the tail end on the inside so its not visible on the outside?


Keep in mind that straps made for the type of clasp you've described are often made longer at the buckle or 12 o'clock side, and shorter on the side with the holes. If you put an ordinary strap on one of those clasps, you may find that the position of the clasp will tend to draw the watch itself to the outside of your wrist.

The other issue is that the slot for the buckle tang will show. Anyway, this is the sort of thing you're after:









Omega Deployment Clasp


StrapsCo's Omega Deployment Clasp is constructed with solid 316L stainless steel and designed for all watches with compatible clasp ends. Get yours now!




strapsco.com


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Yup. An Omega or Tag clasp is probably as close as you are going to find to meet your needs.


----------



## mtb278 (Dec 27, 2019)

Thank you all! that's good to know. My strap on the hole side is about 35mm longer than the buckle side so it doesn't sound like it will work unfortunately


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Here’s an old thread with more info:









Generic deployant buckles where the long strap lies...


Hey, I'm looking for an affordable generic source of push-button single fold deployant clasps, where the long side of the strap, instead of lying on top of the other, fits underneath it instead. Probably not explaining well - essentially I'm looking for a generic version of the C.Ward Bader or...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

...


----------



## eynlai (9 mo ago)

My old Baume et Mercier Hampton used a single fold clasp like you're looking for. Not sure if they still sell. Pricey though, ~$150


----------



## attilab (Jan 6, 2022)

Another rather pricey option is the deployant clasp from Formex. They have it in 18 and 20 mm widths at the buckle, and their tool-less micro adjustment is quite clever.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

I find the narrower the clasp you more you can get away with strap lengths. I have no problem with 18mm omega clasps (for a 20mm) lug. 20mm clasps for a 22mm lug are bigger physically, and harder to get a good fit. I would think smaller omega clasps would be fine


----------



## Mauric (Dec 19, 2015)

I once tried the Omega deployants style clasp and I didn't like it at all. Much better the normal buckle. 

Now that I know that I can flat the butterfly clasps with a hammer, I'm a huge fan of these clasps.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Artem clasp


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

I bought an expensive one from AliExpress. Expensive being $30. 10x better than the $10 versions. Basically an Omega style.

But most of those are 18mm. I think its gonna be hard to find one at 14mm!!!


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Mauric said:


> Now that I know that I can flat the butterfly clasps with a hammer, I'm a huge fan of these clasps.


Sorry to semi-hijack an old thread, but could you please expand on this? Flatten with a hammer? How does that make them better?


----------



## Mauric (Dec 19, 2015)

Grgbss said:


> Sorry to semi-hijack an old thread, but could you please expand on this? Flatten with a hammer? How does that make them better?


It's very simple, my wrist is very flat and some clasp have too much curvature, I like better clasps that are slightly curved, something similar to the internal part of most bracelets' clasps.

For instance, in this photo you can see two clasps, on the top, the one without any modification which has prefect curvature, below is the one that I flattened which is now slightly curved.










This is perfect to me, these clasps sit better on my wrist.









But I can imagine that in a rounded wrist these clasps could look off and could be uncomfortable as well. In a flat wrist if the clasp is very curved, it's quite uncomfortable. So there should be a balance.


----------

